# Dumb question... from non mini donkey owner.



## Black Magic (Apr 6, 2004)

A neighbor of ours has 43 acres, and has asked us over continually. I had our little guy on our big guy.. (Stephen is 8 years old, and Magic is a 36 in mini horse... see avatar for pix). Anyway, when we got on our neighbor's property, Magic started making this strange gutteral sound. He's a recent gelding. In short he was acting wierd. The donkey didn't notice for the longest time, and suddenly, he started braying or talking or something. I've not seen our mini scared, but I'm thinking, maybe he was... but there was an awlful lot of conversation going on.

So what's up? Is it a bad idea for Magic to go visit the neighbors with the mini donkey? That guy had ears... that were hugh... with his ears he taller then Magic... without the ears they were pretty close in size.

Any clues here? I never suspected they'd be all goofy just seeing each other... 100 feet away....

TIA

Lynn


----------

